# Char-Broil Big Easy oil-less turkey fryer...



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

just picked one up for $99 and I figure it will pay for it self after a few uses by me not having to buy peanut oil. All reviews seem to be great and it's a healthier alternative to frying. Easier to do, cleaner, what's not to like?

http://www.charbroil.com/ProductInfo/54-95-1936/The-Big-Easy-Infrared-Turkey-Fryer.aspx

I will be breaking it in w/ a whole chicken this weekend. Anyone else use one? That seem to be getting more and more popular.

Also, I am looking for recipes or other meats you may have tried in this thing.

Here is the only site I could find w/ other useful examples...
http://www.sizzleonthegrill.com/blo...big-easy-oil-less-turkey-fryer/#comment-72672


----------



## David A-9 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine never rest during holiday season. I prepare my turkey just as if I were going to deep fry, Excellent Bird !!!!!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Family won't let me fry turkey anymore after having one done in the big easy.


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

takes a little longer, but very little difference between it and deep fried

HOLD ONTO YOUR RECEIPT - I bought one last year and a few weeks later Lowes dropped the price - was able to get the difference back - just a suggestions


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Love it! Man is it easy,cooking and clean up. The biggest thing I like is you don't have to worry about the kids knocking it over (hot oil).Turn it on and:cheers: check the temp ever so often:biggrin:


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I do pork roasts, standing ribs, chicken, turkeys and even a venison roast in mine. Won't ever go back to deep frying. It's just too easy. Stick a thermo in and when the temp is right, take it out or put the top on for a little browning. Makes for some great eatin.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I love mine! I have done Turkey's (smaller ones) chickens etc. Very safe, easy to cleanup no messing with oil! I have a wireless thermometer that signals when I reach my desired temp so I just toss it in and wait until I hear bee ping


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

all of the above...I love to cook the holiday ham in it also


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone have the new Big Easy smoker, roaster, grill? What experience have you had, reliability, cooking, etc.?


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

What are you guys running the temp. setting at (high, med., low) on the Big Easy. I've got a 10lb bird to cook. Thanks.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

B2 said:


> What are you guys running the temp. setting at (high, med., low) on the Big Easy. I've got a 10lb bird to cook. Thanks.


 mine only has on/off!


----------

